# Charles Leclerc - Pilota Ferrari F1



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2019)

Charles Leclerc. Pilota del Principato di Monaco di 21 anni. Ha vinto nel 2016 la categoria GP3 e nel 2017 la Formula 2.
Nel 2018 pilota della Sauber.
Da questo anno pilota ufficiale della Ferrari accanto a Vettel.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Maggio 2019)

Avrà anche fatto una cavolata nelle scorse qualifiche, però mi sta dando la sensazione di essere più veloce di Vettel. 
Se non fosse stato per il guasto alla macchina avrebbe già vinto un gp
Deve però crescere e limitare gli errori a quanto pare


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Avrà anche fatto una cavolata nelle scorse qualifiche, però mi sta dando la sensazione di essere *più veloce di Vettel. *
> Se non fosse stato per il guasto alla macchina avrebbe già vinto un gp
> Deve però crescere e limitare gli errori a quanto pare



Vettel è probabilmente il più grande bluff della storia della F1..

4 mondiali vinti contro nessuno con un mezzo che dava 1 secondo al giro ai rivali..appena il mezzo è stato inferiore non ha più fatto la differenza..in Red Bull l'ultim anno mi pare che perfino Ricciardo lo mise dietro..nelle ultime 2 stagioni contro Hamilton ha commesso errori madornali...

Alonso era ben altra roba


----------



## 6milan (2 Maggio 2019)

Anche per me é tanta roba. Vettel ad ogni duello che Hamilton se la fa sotto, sbaglia sempre


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vettel è probabilmente il più grande bluff della storia della F1..
> 
> 4 mondiali vinti contro nessuno con un mezzo che dava 1 secondo al giro ai rivali..appena il mezzo è stato inferiore non ha più fatto la differenza..in Red Bull l'ultim anno mi pare che perfino Ricciardo lo mise dietro..nelle ultime 2 stagioni contro Hamilton ha commesso errori madornali...
> 
> Alonso era ben altra roba



però possiamo dire di hamilton la stessa cosa.

alonso credo sia superiore ad entrambi, charles mi esalta, speriamo mantenga le attese


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> però possiamo dire di hamilton la stessa cosa.
> 
> alonso credo sia superiore ad entrambi, charles mi esalta, speriamo mantenga le attese



Allora premettiamo una cosa: nessuno nella F1 moderna vince con una macchina che non sia la più forte del lotto..unici casi che io ricordi: Shumacher nel '94-'95 sfruttando la sua bravura, e la tragica morte di Senna che gli tolse il rivale nr 1; Hakkinen nel '99 quando sfruttò l'infortunio di Shumy e duellò col pivello Irvine; Kimi Raikkonen nel 2007 che quell'anno si avvantaggiò del duello in McLaren tra Alonso e Hamilton

Purtroppo il mezzo incide troppo..e non è un caso infatti che spesso si vedano compagni di scuderia chiudere al 1° e 2° posto

Hamilton però è sempre stato velocissimo, è chiaro che con una macchina come la prima Mercedes non poteva lottare, ma sinceramente a parte il mondiale perso da Rosberg (per me molto molto pilotato....) non ha mai cannato una stagione


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora premettiamo una cosa: nessuno nella F1 moderna vince con una macchina che non sia la più forte del lotto..unici casi che io ricordi: Shumacher nel '94-'95 sfruttando la sua bravura, e la tragica morte di Senna che gli tolse il rivale nr 1; Hakkinen nel '99 quando sfruttò l'infortunio di Shumy e duellò col pivello Irvine; Kimi Raikkonen nel 2007 che quell'anno si avvantaggiò del duello in McLaren tra Alonso e Hamilton
> 
> Purtroppo il mezzo incide troppo..e non è un caso infatti che spesso si vedano compagni di scuderia chiudere al 1° e 2° posto
> 
> Hamilton però è sempre stato velocissimo, è chiaro che con una macchina come la prima Mercedes non poteva lottare, ma sinceramente a parte il mondiale perso da Rosberg (per me molto molto pilotato....) non ha mai cannato una stagione



vero, ma anche vettel a parte l'anno di ricciardo è sempre arrivato davanti al compagno.
li vedo molto simili come parabole. vincenti col mezzo, avvezzi agli errori se devono spingere davvero.

adesso hamilton son 6 anni che è su un missile, ma quando non aveva la macchina migliore faceva cappellate anche lui.
per me rosberg quell'anni lo ha meritato. è stato più continuo e quel sorpasso su verstapper da brivido all'ultima gara è stato il punto esclamativo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vero, ma anche vettel a parte l'anno di ricciardo è sempre arrivato davanti al compagno.
> li vedo molto simili come parabole. vincenti col mezzo, avvezzi agli errori se devono spingere davvero.
> 
> adesso hamilton son 6 anni che è su un missile, ma quando non aveva la macchina migliore faceva cappellate anche lui.
> per me rosberg quell'anni lo ha meritato. è stato più continuo e quel sorpasso su verstapper da brivido all'ultima gara è stato il punto esclamativo.



Hamilton faceva cappelle vero, ma perché cercava di spingere al limite un mezzo scadente...Vettel negli ultimi 2 anni ha avuto una ferrari competitiva, ma tutte le votle in cui è andato la testa a testa con l'inglese ha perso e di brutto..

Visti da fuori, come talento non c'è storia..Hamilton è l'unico vero erede di Senna come talento puro (anche se il brasiliano rimane fuori categoria) Vettel invece lo vedo diverse categorie sotto..per me come talento puro gli stanno davanti anche gente come Hakkinen, Villeneuve Jr per dire..il paragone tra lui e Shumy l'ho sempre trovato indecente..


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2019)

Finché c’è Hamilton la Ferrari può ingaggiare chi vuole, tanto non vincerà mai. Le ultime occasioni per vincere le hanno buttate durante l’era Alonso, con strategie fallimentari.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hamilton faceva cappelle vero, ma perché cercava di spingere al limite un mezzo scadente...Vettel negli ultimi 2 anni ha avuto una ferrari competitiva, ma tutte le votle in cui è andato la testa a testa con l'inglese ha perso e di brutto..
> 
> Visti da fuori, come talento non c'è storia..Hamilton è l'unico vero erede di Senna come talento puro (anche se il brasiliano rimane fuori categoria) Vettel invece lo vedo diverse categorie sotto..per me come talento puro gli stanno davanti anche gente come Hakkinen, Villeneuve Jr per dire..il paragone tra lui e Shumy l'ho sempre trovato indecente..



ma no, ci ricordiamo proppo degli ultimi risultati, come sempre. sia pre vettel che per hamilton che per chiunque
raikkonen...sempre distrutto da vettel poi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma no, ci ricordiamo proppo degli ultimi risultati, come sempre. sia pre vettel che per hamilton che per chiunque
> *raikkonen...sempre distrutto da vettel poi*.



Dici in Ferrari? Ma era un confronto illogico..kimi aveva anche già abbandonato una volta la F1..Vettel arrivava al Top della carriera..
In generale non reputo Kimi un fenomeno..ma un pilota veloce e costante che ha avuto indietro l'anno del mondiale un po' di sfortuna avuta gli anni prima..ma non è un Top..

La macchina certo ha sempre fatto la differenza, del resto è lei che corre...ma una volta le differenze tra i mezzi erano minori e l'impronta del pilota si vedeva molto di più..


----------



## JesusHeKnows (2 Maggio 2019)

Kimi dal 2003 al 2007 se lo mangiava Vettel. I paragoni così si fanno, al top della carriera.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Maggio 2019)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Kimi dal 2003 al 2007 se lo mangiava Vettel. I paragoni così si fanno, al top della carriera.



opinione rispettabile, ma personale. perchè non so come tu possa esserne sicuro..


----------



## MarcoG (2 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Finché c’è Hamilton la Ferrari può ingaggiare chi vuole, tanto non vincerà mai. Le ultime occasioni per vincere le hanno buttate durante l’era Alonso, con strategie fallimentari.



Strategie fallimentari che continuano anche adesso. Non sono delle mercedes, per l'amor del cielo serve essere onesti, ma l'accanimento su Vettel la dice lunga. Anche la gestione dell'ultimo gran premio, dove hanno rallentato di qualche giro il rientro di Leclerc per far avvicinare Vettel alle mercedes la dice lunga sulle ambizioni del gruppo, che opera un po' come fa Rino da noi, in difesa. Una squadra forte punta sul ragazzino, perché errore a parte, se ha una possibilità di prendere tutto, ci provi; se perdi, lo fai a testa alta, non così...


----------



## leviatano (2 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hamilton faceva cappelle vero, ma perché cercava di spingere al limite un mezzo scadente...Vettel negli ultimi 2 anni ha avuto una ferrari competitiva, ma tutte le votle in cui è andato la testa a testa con l'inglese ha perso e di brutto..
> 
> Visti da fuori, come talento non c'è storia..Hamilton è l'unico vero erede di Senna come talento puro (anche se il brasiliano rimane fuori categoria) Vettel invece lo vedo diverse categorie sotto..per me come talento puro gli stanno davanti anche gente come Hakkinen, Villeneuve Jr per dire..il paragone tra lui e Shumy l'ho sempre trovato indecente..



Hamilton non è erede di nessuno, ovvero è campione per l'epoca di F1 di adesso (dato che per me la F1 come sport è morta nel 1994).
Prima del 1994 i piloti guidavano con una mano sola a 300 chilometri orari cambiando le marce, queste macchine sono tra un po' radiocomandate.
Vettel semplicemente è stato bravo trovarsi nel posto giusto e al momento giusto in una scuderia dove aveva un buon motore e Newey (anche se non lo considero il migliore ingegnere in f1) e non c'erano talenti degni di nota che gli potessero contendere la sua leadership.
da dopo l'uscita della Redbull si è vista la pasta del tedesco, molliccia e anche un po' desolante.
Lo stesso schumacher pigliava schiaffi da Fretzen e Wendlinger in formula prototipi ma schumacher è stato bravo a vincere molti campionati quando non c'era manco un talento che sia uno a contendergli il titolo e una scuderia che sia stata degna rivale della ferrari di quegli anni (anche perchè erano gli anni in cui la ferrari aveva razziato il meglio del circus della f1).
Su Leclerc per me è presto fare un giudizio, certo è più veloce di Vettel, ma però io dico che in prospettiva futura chi sarà più il bravo sarà Verstappen.
Certo tutti questi piloti non hanno la capacità punti di un Raikkonen o di un Alonso, gente che si è anche frantumata di questa f1 per spettacolo e politica.
Bottas se non avesse ordini di scuderia chissà cosa potrebbe fare a Giggino Hamilton.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Hamilton non è erede di nessuno, ovvero è campione per l'epoca di F1 di adesso (dato che per me la F1 come sport è morta nel 1994).
> Prima del 1994 i piloti guidavano con una mano sola a 300 chilometri orari cambiando le marce, queste macchine sono tra un po' radiocomandate.
> Vettel semplicemente è stato bravo trovarsi nel posto giusto e al momento giusto in una scuderia dove aveva un buon motore e Newey (anche se non lo considero il migliore ingegnere in f1) e non c'erano talenti degni di nota che gli potessero contendere la sua leadership.
> da dopo l'uscita della Redbull si è vista la pasta del tedesco, molliccia e anche un po' desolante.
> ...



Considerazioni che non condivido:
Hamilton è un grande pilota e lo sarebbe stato in qualunque epoca perché ha proprio il talento..è come Marquez...certo i mezzi oggi sono diversi, una volta era più dura..ma non è che la colpa sia di Hamilton o dei piloti..rimane il fatto che lui rispetto ai colleghi è di un'altro livello..

Schumy ne ho sentite di tutti i colori, la verità è che nel '94 alla morte di Senna lui aveva già vinto le prime gare col brasiliano in pista, sarebbe stato un bellissimo duello..purtroppo ci fu quella tragedia e perdemmo il migliore...nel '94-'95 la williams era velocissima e schumy fece un capolavoro per vincere il mondiale..non parliamo poi del '97 dove porto un Ferrari scadente a giocarsi il mondiale all'ultima gara e anche nel '98..poi ha dominato ma lo avrebbe fatto contro chiunque in quel momento..era il binomio perfetto

Per me dal '94 ad oggi gli unici veri talenti sono stati
Schumy
Villeneuve
Hakkinen
Alonso
Hamilton

Tutti gli altri dietro


----------



## leviatano (2 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Considerazioni che non condivido:
> Hamilton è un grande pilota e lo sarebbe stato in qualunque epoca perché ha proprio il talento..è come Marquez...certo i mezzi oggi sono diversi, una volta era più dura..ma non è che la colpa sia di Hamilton o dei piloti..rimane il fatto che lui rispetto ai colleghi è di un'altro livello..
> 
> Schumy ne ho sentite di tutti i colori, la verità è che nel '94 alla morte di Senna lui aveva già vinto le prime gare col brasiliano in pista, sarebbe stato un bellissimo duello..purtroppo ci fu quella tragedia e perdemmo il migliore...nel '94-'95 la williams era velocissima e schumy fece un capolavoro per vincere il mondiale..non parliamo poi del '97 dove porto un Ferrari scadente a giocarsi il mondiale all'ultima gara e anche nel '98..poi ha dominato ma lo avrebbe fatto contro chiunque in quel momento..era il binomio perfetto
> ...



totalmente non condivido manco le tue, ma è la bellezza di un forum.
Hamilton ha provato la Mp4 dell'88 di Ayrton Senna, tra un po' se la faceva in mano a guidarla perchè non aveva nessun sistema di trazione di controllo e soprattutto non aveva cambi sul volante con 1000 e passa cavalli da scaricare a terra. altra generazione, altre situazioni che non si possono paragonare.
Con questo non voglio dire che Hamilton non sia un campione, ma è campione di questa epoca, a volte essere campioni è anche crearsi situazioni favorevoli eh. di certo non c'è più selezione di piloti come capitava decenni orsono, perchè basta presentare la valigetta piena di soldi e ti fanno correre anche su un sedile di velluto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> totalmente non condivido manco le tue, ma è la bellezza di un forum.
> Hamilton ha provato la Mp4 dell'88 di Ayrton Senna, tra un po' se la faceva in mano a guidarla perchè non aveva nessun sistema di trazione di controllo e soprattutto non aveva cambi sul volante con 1000 e passa cavalli da scaricare a terra. altra generazione, altre situazioni che non si possono paragonare.
> Con questo non voglio dire che Hamilton non sia un campione, ma è campione di questa epoca, a volte essere campioni è anche crearsi situazioni favorevoli eh. di certo non c'è più selezione di piloti come capitava decenni orsono, perchè basta presentare la valigetta piena di soldi e ti fanno correre anche su un sedile di velluto.



è chiaro che Hamilton non può essere abituato ai mezzi del passato..anche Senna se si fosse seduto sulla macchina di Fangio o Ascari probabilmente avrebbe avuto problemi e non avrebbe certo spinto al massimo (anche perché ci sono alcune cose da considerare su quella prova di Hamilton: era un test, non porti mai la vettura al limite perché potresti uscire e romperla, in quel caso è un pezzo da museo oltretutto..secondo, sei un atleta in attività, anche se non lo consideriamo puoi sempre farti male..e non ne vale la pena; terzo, serve anche prendere confidenza con un mezzo,,ci vogliono km su km e hamilton per età non ha mai guidato quei mezzi)

L'abitudine comunque fa moltissimo eh..per noi sembra logico che sia più facile guidare queste vetture ma invece ricordo i primi cambi al volante molti piloti lamentarsi e preferire i vecchi sistemi perché erano abituati a quelli (mi ricordo Alesi, ma forse pure Barrichello all'inizio..)


----------



## JesusHeKnows (2 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> opinione rispettabile, ma personale. perchè non so come tu possa esserne sicuro..



Perchè dal 2010 all'arrivo di Verstappen di veri talenti non se ne sono visti. Kimi fu scelto da Schumacher come unico e possibile sostituto. Dal 2003 al 2007 ha fatto vedere gare incredibili senza avere una vettura decisamente superiore alle altre. Consiglio a tutti di farsi un ripasso del campionato 2003, di Suzuka 2005 e ogni singola gara di Spa. Pilota con sali e scendi, ma che per talento non è secondo nessuno, come dimostrato anche in Lotus al suo ritorno. L'ultimo campione del mondo in Ferrari, battendo Hamilton e Alonso con una vettura irregolare, dato che loro erano a conoscenza dei limiti della F2007, mentre la Ferrari no (la questione dei progetti rubati).
Su Alonso non mi esprimo, ma non è un talento puro per me, punta molto di più a mettere in difficoltà l'avversario a livello psicologico, invece che in pista. Non ha mai avuto una guida pulita, infatti lo sviluppo delle vetture non è mai stato il suo forte. Renault riuscì a fare molto bene nel 2005 e nel 2006 grazie al sottovalutato Jarno Trulli, che nel 2004 fece vedere i sorci verdi all'amato Fernando.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Maggio 2019)

Gara anonima ma la Ferrari non è competitiva.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Maggio 2019)

gestione "gattusesca" della ferrari quest'anno. team pessimo....


----------



## Blu71 (12 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gestione "gattusesca" della ferrari quest'anno. team pessimo....



...ci sta poco da gestire. La Mercedes è troppo superiore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ci sta poco da gestire. La Mercedes è troppo superiore.



si, però la redbull no. quelli della ferrari sbagliano tutti i pit stop, hanno fatto rientrare charles inutilmente e poi tardano troppo a dare ordini di scuderia. stanno sbagliando tutto


----------



## Blu71 (12 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si, però la redbull no. quelli della ferrari sbagliano tutti i pit stop, hanno fatto rientrare charles inutilmente e poi tardano troppo a dare ordini di scuderia. stanno sbagliando tutto



Sul fatto che la gestione dai box sia pessima concordo pienamente. Binotto non mi pare molto sveglio.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2019)

Miglior tempo nelle prove libere 3 a Monaco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2019)

ma cosa ci sta a fare alla ferrari questo? spero in più fortuna per lui, che si cerchi una scuderia decente


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2019)

Fuori in Q1. Ferrari suicida.
Binotto è come Gattuso...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2019)

Leclerc, escluso al Q1 del GP di Monaco: “Chiedevo al team ma non mi rispondevano”


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2019)

Se la Ferrari continua così Leclerc, secondo me, ci rimarrà molto poco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Leclerc, escluso al Q1 del GP di Monaco: “Chiedevo al team ma non mi rispondevano”



soprattutto se continua a non rispettarlo in questomodo. oggi hanno esagerato


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se la Ferrari continua così Leclerc, secondo me, ci rimarrà molto poco.





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> soprattutto se continua a non rispettarlo in questomodo. oggi hanno esagerato



Niente paura: domani lo faranno sentire utile usandolo come scopettone del cesso, così come lo scorso anno la Mercedes faceva con Bottas, con la sottile differenza che ovviamente non ci sarà uno scopo.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2019)

Binotto sulla mancata uscita di Leclerc durante il Q1: “E’ stato un errore, dobbiamo migliorare i nostri strumenti”


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Binotto sulla mancata uscita di Leclerc durante il Q1: “E’ stato un errore, dobbiamo migliorare i nostri strumenti”



Il cervello dovete migliorare!


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Binotto sulla mancata uscita di Leclerc durante il Q1: “E’ stato un errore, dobbiamo migliorare i nostri strumenti”



strumenti? ma se si vedeva da casa.... è che non l'hanno neanche calcolato perchè pensavano a vettel


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> strumenti? ma se si vedeva da casa.... è che non l'hanno neanche calcolato perchè pensavano a vettel



Quando parla Binotto mi sembra di sentire Gattuso.
Comunque devono iniziare a saltare delle teste, altro che strumenti.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

L’errore della squadra di ieri è costato caro. Oggi ha attaccato, ha danneggiato la macchina e si è dovuto ritirare. Peccato.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Maggio 2019)

Son sicuro sia più forte di Vettel


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2019)

Speriamo che impari tanto durante questo anno. Sta dimostrando di avere velocità e cattiveria per diventare un campione. Gli manca esperienza e freddezza per limitare gli errori. Speriamo di vederlo vincente nei prossimi anni


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che impari tanto durante questo anno. Sta dimostrando di avere velocità e cattiveria per diventare un campione. Gli manca esperienza e freddezza per limitare gli errori. Speriamo di vederlo vincente nei prossimi anni



Senza l’errore imperdonabile della squadra di ieri oggi poteva essere sul podio.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Senza l’errore imperdonabile della squadra di ieri oggi poteva essere sul podio.



Sarebbe stata una gara completamente diversa.
La cosa peggiore è successa in Barhein però. Senza quel guasto della macchina avrebbe già una vittoria nella sua carriera


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

Leclerc dopo il GP di Monaco : "Dovevamo prendere dei rischi, non dovevamo partire dalla 15esima posizione"


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

mi piace molto


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi piace molto



Non ha paura di lottare.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2019)

Terzo posto in Canada.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Giugno 2019)

come al solito penalizzato dalla strategia


----------



## Pit96 (9 Giugno 2019)

Lo hanno fatto rientrare tardissimo...
Con Vettel strategia indovinata, con Leclerc cannata.
Però deve cominciare a fare di più, Vettel la pole l'ha fatta, lui era abbastanza indietro col tempo. 
Ma ha tutto il tempo di migliorare


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Giugno 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Lo hanno fatto rientrare tardissimo...
> Con Vettel strategia indovinata, con Leclerc cannata.
> Però deve cominciare a fare di più, Vettel la pole l'ha fatta, lui era abbastanza indietro col tempo.
> Ma ha tutto il tempo di migliorare



guarda, senza rotture e errori della scuderia, avrebbe più punti di seb


----------



## Blu71 (22 Giugno 2019)

Da Sky Sport le parole di Leclerc dopo le qualifiche del GP di Francia in cui ha segnato il terzo tempo: "Buon giro, non potevamo fare meglio"


----------



## Blu71 (23 Giugno 2019)

Buon terzo posto in Francia.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Giugno 2019)

Bella gara di Charles ovviamente di più non poteva fare


----------



## Blu71 (23 Giugno 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bella gara di Charles ovviamente di più non poteva fare



Sarebbe bello vederlo a parità di macchina con Hamilton.


----------



## Mou (23 Giugno 2019)

Prima guida Ferrari.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Giugno 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Prima guida Ferrari.



...con Binotto non credo...


----------



## Mou (23 Giugno 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...con Binotto non credo...



Binotto sembra un Domenicali 2.0
Da quant'è che la Ferrari non riesce a sfornare un'auto competitiva?


----------



## Dany20 (23 Giugno 2019)

Un altro giro e avrebbe superato Bottas. Bravo Charles.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2019)

Leclerc a Sky: "Sogno la mia prima vittoria con la Ferrari quest'anno"


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2019)

Miglior tempo per Leclerc nelle FP2 del GP d’ Austria.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2019)

Pole Position in Austria per Leclerc. Seconda nella sua carriera.


----------



## wildfrank (29 Giugno 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pole Position in Austria per Leclerc. Seconda nella sua carriera.



Benissimo, con Vettel lontano almeno non dovrà cedergli il passo.


----------



## Raryof (29 Giugno 2019)

Godo per quel segone teutonico, Carloto Vettelecka.
Charles prima guida e ora deve stargli sempre davanti fisso.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2019)

Leclerc secondo in Austria ma ancora sotto investigazione Verstappen.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2019)

Sportmediaset: F1, Leclerc: "Sorpasso di Verstappen non sportivo"


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2019)

Altro terzo posto. Grande gara in GB.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Luglio 2019)

mvp


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mvp



Ormai è a soli tre punti in classifica dal tanto celebrato Vettel che commette errori a ripetizione.


----------



## Mou (14 Luglio 2019)

Prima guida.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Luglio 2019)

Oggi, GP di Germania, non bene. Poteva vincere.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Luglio 2019)

Ancora deve farne di strada. È molto forte ma la pressione gli ha già giocato qualche scherzo


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2019)

Prima vittoria in F1 nel GP del Belgio.


----------



## Raryof (1 Settembre 2019)

Ma stava cantando l'inno ahahaha assurdo (quello italiano)


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2019)

Grande Leclerc, seconda vittoria in carriera.


----------



## Raryof (8 Settembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Godo per quel segone teutonico, Carloto Vettelecka.
> Charles prima guida e ora deve stargli sempre davanti fisso.



Molto bene, molto molto bene.
Dove fa più male, domando da solo i due cosi grigi, con l'ondata rossa al seguito solo per lui, da fuoriclasse vero.
Mi vien da ridere per le parole di Genè: "Vettel dopo Spa e oggi sa del valore di Leclerc".. eh sì, doveva aspettare 'sta mazzata tra capo e collo per capirlo, tra l'altro sempre le solite gare buttate, mai d'aiuto, non vorrei che stesse cercando di sabotare dall'interno perché ai box non vige più la regola del padre padrone che dice all'intera scuderia cosa devono fare.
E io dico meno male che lo hanno capito in tempo, alla fine il talento viene sempre fuori, ora se non sono asini Vettel lo lasciano andare perché non è una seconda (né una prima), forse una terza e non è uomo squadra, stessero attenti perché oggi l'ho visto nero...


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2019)

mi ha ricordato schumacher quando lottava da solo contro le mclaren più veloci della ferrari


----------



## carlocarlo (8 Settembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Molto bene, molto molto bene.
> Dove fa più male, domando da solo i due cosi grigi, con l'ondata rossa al seguito solo per lui, da fuoriclasse vero.
> Mi vien da ridere per le parole di Genè: "Vettel dopo Spa e oggi sa del valore di Leclerc".. eh sì, doveva aspettare 'sta mazzata tra capo e collo per capirlo, tra l'altro sempre le solite gare buttate, mai d'aiuto, non vorrei che stesse cercando di sabotare dall'interno perché ai box non vige più la regola del padre padrone che dice all'intera scuderia cosa devono fare.
> E io dico meno male che lo hanno capito in tempo, alla fine il talento viene sempre fuori, ora se non sono asini Vettel lo lasciano andare perché non è una seconda (né una prima), forse una terza e non è uomo squadra, stessero attenti perché oggi l'ho visto nero...



a spa senza vettel probabilmente non vinci, a monza senza la scia di vettel probabilmente leclerc non fa la pole. 
siamo un pochino obiettivi e non sempre e solo tifosi di uno o dell'altro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Settembre 2019)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> a spa senza vettel probabilmente non vinci, a monza senza la scia di vettel probabilmente leclerc non fa la pole.
> siamo un pochino obiettivi e non sempre e solo tifosi di uno o dell'altro.



Concordo.

A Monza é stato Leclerc a non rispettare gli accordi (il primo giro Vettel tira Leclerc, sul secondo il contrario). Ieri a Leclerc ha capito che se fosse andato avanti a tirare Vettel avrebbe rischiato non solo,la pole, ma anche la prima fila, quindi ha deciso di fare i suoi interessi a scapito di Vettel.

Per caritá, ci sta, ed oggi la cosa ha premiato. 
Ma non accusiamo Vettel di non essere uomo squadra, quando questa accusa puó al momento essere rivolta (solo in qualche occasione) al limite a Leclerc.


----------



## Raryof (9 Settembre 2019)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> a spa senza vettel probabilmente non vinci, a monza senza la scia di vettel probabilmente leclerc non fa la pole.
> siamo un pochino obiettivi e non sempre e solo tifosi di uno o dell'altro.



Partiamo da un concetto molto semplice, un "secondo" pilota che fa sciocchezze ad ogni gara non serve a nulla, uno che, di fatto, secondo pilota non ci si vede neanche se passano un anno a spiegarglielo... e questo perché lui ha "il sogno" di vincere in Ferrari, il che è parecchio pericoloso per la crescita di Leclerc.
Comunque grande aiuto devo dire, anche oggi, gara buttata subito e l'altro che corre da solo contro la squadra più forte del circus, come combattere da solo contro due pugili che si danno il cambio, ripeto, ASSURDO e illogico puntare ancora su quel pony di pilota.
Fossi nella Ferrari mi guarderei intorno, lo scambio Ricciardo-Vettel io lo farei senza problemi, serve pilota con motivazioni e Vettel le ha già finite da un pezzo, sia da perdente nello scontro con Lewis sia da prima guida uscente.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Settembre 2019)

Dopo tantissimi anni sono tornato ad emozionarmi per una gara di Formula uno. Grande Charles!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2019)

Vettel è decisamente bruciato ma se Leclerc lo aiutava in qualifica magari ieri avrebbe corso più sereno.
Non è una giustificazione ma bisogna capire anche i piloti sono umani e non robot e in una gara così nel tempio della rossa dove tutti i tifosi per una settimana invocavano il nome di Leclerc non era male dare a Seb un pizzico di sostegno in più.

Detto ciò con l'ascesa di Leclerc sono d'accordo che Vettel non può più essere utile. Piuttosto che cambiarlo con un Ricciardo però mi stuzzica l'idea Alonso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vettel è decisamente bruciato ma se Leclerc lo aiutava in qualifica magari ieri avrebbe corso più sereno.
> Non è una giustificazione ma bisogna capire anche i piloti sono umani e non robot e in una gara così nel tempio della rossa dove tutti i tifosi per una settimana invocavano il nome di Leclerc non era male dare a Seb un pizzico di sostegno in più.
> 
> Detto ciò con l'ascesa di Leclerc sono d'accordo che Vettel non può più essere utile. Piuttosto che cambiarlo con un Ricciardo però mi stuzzica l'idea Alonso.



la situazione di sabato era al limite. leclerc avrebbe tirato vettel se avesse trovato qualcuno a tirarlo a sua volta. era in pole e sacificarsi per tutti e gli altri 9 aveva obiettivamente poco senso per lui. è stata una situazione limite.

nessuno dei 2 a questo punto farà il gregario, vettel rischia davvero di diventare più dannoso che utile per il 2020. ma ha il contratto e non credo che mollerà la ferrari se non per la mercedes. e potrebbe andarci solo se hamilton venisse in ferrari. 
o si scambiano loro 2, o non lo so..


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la situazione di sabato era al limite. leclerc avrebbe tirato vettel se avesse trovato qualcuno a tirarlo a sua volta. era in pole e sacificarsi per tutti e gli altri 9 aveva obiettivamente poco senso per lui. è stata una situazione limite.



certo, ma se gli accordi in Ferrari (tanto che il team si è arrabbiato con Leclerc sabato) erano di invertire le scie tra primo e secondo tentativo, secondo me era più giusto rispettarli


----------



## sunburn (9 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vettel è decisamente bruciato ma se Leclerc lo aiutava in qualifica magari ieri avrebbe corso più sereno.
> Non è una giustificazione ma bisogna capire anche i piloti sono umani e non robot e in una gara così nel tempio della rossa dove tutti i tifosi per una settimana invocavano il nome di Leclerc non era male dare a Seb un pizzico di sostegno in più.
> 
> Detto ciò con l'ascesa di Leclerc sono d'accordo che Vettel non può più essere utile. Piuttosto che cambiarlo con un Ricciardo però mi stuzzica l'idea Alonso.


Vettel porta a spasso un missile da 340 km/h alla modica cifra di 45 milioni all'anno. Deve essere un robot o, comunque, limitare le debolezze umane a rarissimi casi. A me sembra che il tedesco abbia già abbondantemente esaurito i bonus.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> certo, ma se gli accordi in Ferrari (tanto che il team si è arrabbiato con Leclerc sabato) erano di invertire le scie tra primo e secondo tentativo, secondo me era più giusto rispettarli



sicuramente.

ma avranno valutato anche in caso di situazione anomala dove nessuno andava?
alla fine i mercedes hanno fatto lo stesso... chi avrebbe dovuto tirare la scia all'altro non lo ha fatto.
alla fine la ferrari aveva la pole e loro ci han perso...


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Vettel porta a spasso un missile da 340 km/h alla modica cifra di 45 milioni all'anno. Deve essere un robot o, comunque, limitare le debolezze umane a rarissimi casi. A me sembra che il tedesco abbia già abbondantemente esaurito i bonus.



La ferrari deve assicurarsi i campioni del domani: Leclerc e Verstappen.
Questa è l'era Mercedes ma dovrà arrivare poi quella Ferrari, con quei due lì ci sarà spettacolo per anni

Via subito quel crucco inutile che ha solo spillato soldi in questi anni..


----------



## pazzomania (9 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La ferrari deve assicurarsi i campioni del domani: Leclerc e Verstappen.
> Questa è l'era Mercedes ma dovrà arrivare poi quella Ferrari, con quei due lì ci sarà spettacolo per anni
> 
> Via subito quel crucco inutile che ha solo spillato soldi in questi anni..



Secondo me, un campione basta e avanza. 

A questo punto si tenga Leclerc e gli si metta a fianco uno accondiscendente e "meno" bravo di lui.

Secondo me, una seconda guida "troppo brava" è solo un ulteriore elemento di stress.

Boh, è solo una mia visione.

Forse perchè ho visto Schumy andare bene con i buoni Barrichello ed Irvine


----------



## Swaitak (9 Settembre 2019)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me, un campione basta e avanza.
> 
> A questo punto si tenga Leclerc e gli si metta a fianco uno accondiscendente e "meno" bravo di lui.
> 
> ...



è sempre stata la filosofia Ferrari dopo l'annata Prost-Mansell quella di non avere due campioni in squadra..in Mclaren invece le rivalità ci sono sempre state..io credo che se hai la macchina migliore è tuo dovere mettere i piloti in competizione e non lasciare l'autostrada ad uno solo..ne va dello spettacolo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Settembre 2019)

Secondo me una coppia Verstappen-Leclerc non andrebbe bene perchè sono due squali,inoltre è bello avere rivalità su macchine differenti.

Mi dispiace che Vettel non riesca a digerire serenamente un compagno veloce in squadra. Per me è un pilota bravo e veloce, ma ha qualche problema a gestire la pressione.

Secondo me fino al 2021 rimarrà Vettel e spero anche che trovi il suo equilibrio, per il post-Vettel vedo 2 ipotesi:

1) Hamilton: non ha mai nascosto che gli piacerebbe guidare una Ferrari e forse nel 2021 è arrivato il momento per una nuova avventura, nel frattempo si sta coccolando Leclerc.
2) Daniel Ricciardo: Pilota velocissimo, aggressivo, anche il più simpatico del Circus. Dopo aver schiacciato Vettel in Red Bull, fatto partita quasi pari con Verstappen in Red Bull (nonostante la preferenza di Marko per Verstappen che riceveva in anticipo gli aggiornamenti..), fatto meglio dell'ottimo Hulkemberg in Renault nonostante una vettura che non si adatta in frenata alle qualità di Daniel, forse è arrivato il momento di dargli una vera chance mondiale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me una coppia Verstappen-Leclerc non andrebbe bene perchè sono due squali,inoltre è bello avere rivalità su macchine differenti.
> 
> Mi dispiace che Vettel non riesca a digerire serenamente un compagno veloce in squadra. Per me è un pilota bravo e veloce, ma ha qualche problema a gestire la pressione.
> 
> ...



Portare Hamilton in Ferrari a 36 anni per me non ha senso..poi devo dire che rispetto a tutti gli altri piloti non ha mai mostrato grande entusiasmo..lui è un uomo mercedes..

Sul discorso rivalità in squadre diverse, certo, sarebbe bello..il problema è che sono 20 anni che quasi sempre c'è una vettura sola che sovrasta le altre (Ferrari prima, Red Bull poi, ora la Mercedes) e alla fine i duelli, se ci sono, possono essere solo interni


----------



## kekkopot (10 Settembre 2019)

A me non dispiacerebbe vedere una sfida in futuro tra Leclerc, Verstappen e Ricciardo nei tre top team. Ovviamente sperando di avere un livello di team più equilibrato. Un po’ come nel 2003 tra Williams, Mclaren e Ferrari... o il periodo Renault, Ferrari, Mclaren


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me una coppia Verstappen-Leclerc non andrebbe bene perchè sono due squali,inoltre è bello avere rivalità su macchine differenti.
> 
> Mi dispiace che Vettel non riesca a digerire serenamente un compagno veloce in squadra. Per me è un pilota bravo e veloce, ma ha qualche problema a gestire la pressione.
> 
> ...



penso che queste considerazioni vadano fatte l'anno prossimo. vettel non so se rimarrà a prendere batoste.
potrebbe esserci uno scambio con hamilton.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> penso che queste considerazioni vadano fatte l'anno prossimo. vettel non so se rimarrà a prendere batoste.
> potrebbe esserci uno scambio con hamilton.



Sai Vettel ha un contratto di 40 milioni con la Ferrari.
Cambierebbe solo per chi gli da lo stesso ingaggio e una macchina egualmente competitiva (RedBull o Mercedes). 

Non vedo Mercede andare con la coppia Vettel-Bottas lasciando alla Ferrari Hamilton-Leclerc . Ne vedo la coppia Verstappen-Vettel (tra l'altro smentita da Marko).

Comunque per me Vettel deve tirarsi fuori da questa situazione. E' un campione, ha 30 GP per dimostrarlo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> penso che queste considerazioni vadano fatte l'anno prossimo. vettel non so se rimarrà a prendere batoste.
> potrebbe esserci uno scambio con hamilton.



Scambio con hamilton è una cosa surreale..
Ci guadagnerebbe solo la Ferrari...
Vettel andrebbe a prenderle pure da Bottas, la Mercedes si prenderebbe un costosissimo ex-campione che ormai nel circus sta dietro ad almeno altri 6 piloti, hamilton si ritroverebbe dalla monoposto top con il record di shumy a portata di mano a guidare la rossa che da zero garanzie..
inoltre ci sono due mega contratti in ballo.

Impossibile


----------



## Raryof (10 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scambio con hamilton è una cosa surreale..
> Ci guadagnerebbe solo la Ferrari...
> Vettel andrebbe a prenderle pure da Bottas, la Mercedes si prenderebbe un costosissimo ex-campione che ormai nel circus sta dietro ad almeno altri 6 piloti, hamilton si ritroverebbe dalla monoposto top con il record di shumy a portata di mano a guidare la rossa che da zero garanzie..
> inoltre ci sono due mega contratti in ballo.
> ...




La Mercedes potrebbe pure pensare di lasciare andare Hamilton e farsi un anno con Ocon e Bottas salvo poi puntare Verstappen, se lui vuole la Ferrari possono farci poco, alla fine non è eterno nemmeno lui.
Detto questo non sono sicuro che la Ferrari direbbe no ad Hamilton, non si vince il mondiale dal 2007 figuriamoci se si farebbero tante pippe mentali in quel caso.
L'unico anno buono che avrebbe Hamilton per passare in Ferrari è proprio il prossimo, una botta e via, sarebbe leggenda assoluta se vincesse pure in Ferrari.
Detto questo in Ferrari c'è un grosso problema, Vettel, tutti dicono che dovrebbe riprendersi mentalmente ma in realtà il pilota si è fregato già ora e in questo anno in cui ha fatto il bello e cattivo tempo, dalla sua aveva Binotto, un signor sì come secondo, la strada spianata e credito illimitato, male gli è andata che quest'anno non c'era un Kimi strafinito ma uno che nelle piste favorevoli ha fatto doppietta a 21 anni, questo non solo lo farà sprofondare ma dovrebbe pure segnare il suo addio alla Ferrari, addio che lui non vorrà mai e poi mai perché si sente in diritto di puntare al titolo ma in una situazione in cui Hamilton e le Mercedes sono troppo forti e il rivale ha motivazioni, grinta, i tifosi dalla sua e un'immagine che si vende bene, Vettel alla fine della fiera non se l'è mai cagat. nessuno, non parla italiano, non canta l'inno, non è un profilo Ferrari, non lo è mai stato.


----------



## Freddy Manson (10 Settembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La Mercedes potrebbe pure pensare di lasciare andare Hamilton e farsi un anno con Ocon e Bottas salvo poi puntare Verstappen, se lui vuole la Ferrari possono farci poco, alla fine non è eterno nemmeno lui.
> Detto questo non sono sicuro che la Ferrari direbbe no ad Hamilton, non si vince il mondiale dal 2007 figuriamoci se si farebbero tante pippe mentali in quel caso.
> L'unico anno buono che avrebbe Hamilton per passare in Ferrari è proprio il prossimo, una botta e via, sarebbe leggenda assoluta se vincesse pure in Ferrari.
> Detto questo in Ferrari c'è un grosso problema, Vettel, tutti dicono che dovrebbe riprendersi mentalmente ma in realtà il pilota si è fregato già ora e in questo anno in cui ha fatto il bello e cattivo tempo, dalla sua aveva Binotto, un signor sì come secondo, la strada spianata e credito illimitato, male gli è andata che quest'anno non c'era un Kimi strafinito ma uno che nelle piste favorevoli ha fatto doppietta a 21 anni, questo non solo lo farà sprofondare ma dovrebbe pure segnare il suo addio alla Ferrari, addio che lui non vorrà mai e poi mai perché si sente in diritto di puntare al titolo ma in una situazione in cui Hamilton e le Mercedes sono troppo forti e il rivale ha motivazioni, grinta, i tifosi dalla sua e un'immagine che si vende bene, Vettel alla fine della fiera non se l'è mai cagat. nessuno, non parla italiano, non canta l'inno, non è un profilo Ferrari, non lo è mai stato.



Ocon si è svincolato dalla Mercedes ed è stato già ufficializzato in Renault per il 2020. 
Secondo me il prossimo anno non cambierà nulla, bisognerà aspettare il cambio di regolamento del 2021 per vedere qualcosa muoversi, e sarà interessante perché l'unico già sicuro di restare dov'è è proprio Carletto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Settembre 2019)

Secondo me é prestissimo per dare Vettel per morto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scambio con hamilton è una cosa surreale..
> Ci guadagnerebbe solo la Ferrari...
> Vettel andrebbe a prenderle pure da Bottas, la Mercedes si prenderebbe un costosissimo ex-campione che ormai nel circus sta dietro ad almeno altri 6 piloti, hamilton si ritroverebbe dalla monoposto top con il record di shumy a portata di mano a guidare la rossa che da zero garanzie..
> inoltre ci sono due mega contratti in ballo.
> ...



chiunque prima o poi vuole guidare una ferrari. i 2 piloti potrebbero impuntarsi. chi lo sa.
vettel non le prenderebbe mai da bottas, con la mercedes diventerebbe il favorito per il prossimo mondiale. non è un pivellino. se pensate che con hamilton la ferrari avrebbe vinto qualcosa, vi sbagliate per me.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chiunque prima o poi vuole guidare una ferrari. i 2 piloti potrebbero impuntarsi. chi lo sa.
> vettel non le prenderebbe mai da bottas, con la mercedes diventerebbe il favorito per il prossimo mondiale. non è un pivellino. se pensate che con hamilton la ferrari avrebbe vinto qualcosa, vi sbagliate per me.



Concordo, Vettel é u pilota al quale, se chiedi di dare il 110% va in difficoltá, ma se ha una macchina con la quale basta dare il 100% per vincere é quasi imbattibile. La storia di questi mondiali a macchine invertite sarebbe stata molto diversa, Vettel avrebbe avuto 2-3 mondiali in piú.

Comunque per me Vettel tranne disastri da qui a fine anno rimarrà a Maranello.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chiunque prima o poi vuole guidare una ferrari. i 2 piloti potrebbero impuntarsi. chi lo sa.
> vettel non le prenderebbe mai da bottas, con la mercedes diventerebbe il favorito per il prossimo mondiale. non è un pivellino. se pensate che con hamilton la ferrari avrebbe vinto qualcosa, vi sbagliate per me.





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Concordo, Vettel é u pilota al quale, se chiedi di dare il 110% va in difficoltá, ma se ha una macchina con la quale basta dare il 100% per vincere é quasi imbattibile. *La storia di questi mondiali a macchine invertite sarebbe stata molto diversa, Vettel avrebbe avuto 2-3 mondiali in piú.*
> 
> Comunque per me Vettel tranne disastri da qui a fine anno rimarrà a Maranello.



Vettel ha vinto 4 mondiali di fila con un missile sotto al sedere ed un compagno morbido..appena deve mettere lui qualcosa le becca dal primo Ricciardo che si presenta..in Ferrari gli è andata bene che lo avevano accoppiato in prima battuta ad un pensionato, altrimenti le buscava pure da loro..
Hamilton è un campione al pari di Alonso (forse, per me lo spagnolo è stato il top nel dopo Shumy), Vettel è inferiore a questi due


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me é prestissimo per dare Vettel per morto.



A parte le difficoltà psicologiche mi sembra palese che Vettel preferisce una macchina con più aerodinamica come la sua vecchia Red Bull, ma anche per esempio la Ferrari 2017 che dominava a Monaco e Ungheria, ma prendeva bastonate a Monza. 
Una Ferrari invece come quella di oggi con il posteriore che scoda invece la patisce e se spinge al massimo finisce per girarsi da solo. 
Quest'anno la Ferrari ha scelto una macchina più aggressiva che, evidentemente, si adatta di più allo stile di Leclerc. 
Quindi dipenderà molto anche dalla direzione che vorrà prendere il team per gli sviluppi delle prossime vetture.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Vettel ha vinto 4 mondiali di fila con un missile sotto al sedere ed un compagno morbido..appena deve mettere lui qualcosa le becca dal primo Ricciardo che si presenta.*.in Ferrari gli è andata bene che lo avevano accoppiato in prima battuta ad un pensionato, altrimenti le buscava pure da loro..
> Hamilton è un campione al pari di Alonso (forse, per me lo spagnolo è stato il top nel dopo Shumy), Vettel è inferiore a questi due



identico discorso lo puoi fare di hamilton con rosberg.

adesso vince ed è un dio, ma non lo è.

alonso per me è sopra entrambi nella guida. poi ha altri difetti


----------



## sipno (11 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vettel ha vinto 4 mondiali di fila con un missile sotto al sedere ed un compagno morbido..appena deve mettere lui qualcosa le becca dal primo Ricciardo che si presenta..in Ferrari gli è andata bene che lo avevano accoppiato in prima battuta ad un pensionato, altrimenti le buscava pure da loro..
> Hamilton è un campione al pari di Alonso (forse, per me lo spagnolo è stato il top nel dopo Shumy), Vettel è inferiore a questi due



Non impazzisco per Vetter, specialmente dopo averlo conosciuto in Ferrari, ma porta Hamilton a guidare questa ferrari e ti assicuro che pure lui se ne usciva con zero titoli vinti.
Magari non faceva le ****** che ha fatto Vettel quando si è trovato sotto pressione ma di sicuro non vinceva nulla.

Comunque concordo nel dire che ha vnto 4 mondiali solo perchè non c'erano avversari... o meglio altre auto competitive.

Il suo primo mondiale poi è stato un regalo da parte dei fenomeni al muretto ferrari, con Alonso che praticamente aveva già vinto...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A parte le difficoltà psicologiche mi sembra palese che Vettel preferisce una macchina con più aerodinamica come la sua vecchia Red Bull, ma anche per esempio la Ferrari 2017 che dominava a Monaco e Ungheria, ma prendeva bastonate a Monza.
> Una Ferrari invece come quella di oggi con il posteriore che scoda invece la patisce e se spinge al massimo finisce per girarsi da solo.
> Quest'anno la Ferrari ha scelto una macchina più aggressiva che, evidentemente, si adatta di più allo stile di Leclerc.
> Quindi dipenderà molto anche dalla direzione che vorrà prendere il team per gli sviluppi delle prossime vetture.



Concordo. Per questo, non conoscendo la macchina 2020, aspetterei nel dare Vettel per morto.
La filosofia scelta quest anno non ha pagato, anche se la,questione gomme ha inciso pesantemente. Con le gomme dell’anno scorso la,storia ques anno sarebbe stata diversa.


----------



## sipno (11 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Per questo, non conoscendo la macchina 2020, aspetterei nel dare Vettel per morto.
> La filosofia scelta quest anno non ha pagato, anche se la,questione gomme ha inciso pesantemente. Con le gomme dell’anno scorso la,storia ques anno sarebbe stata diversa.



Lo scorso anno ha buttato via il mondiale da solo.
Nella prima metà se non faceva puttttanate poteva staccare Hamilton di parecchi punti.
Vettel va bene solo quando tutto gli gira bene.
Il problema è che non é un combattente e se al posto di Charles ci fosse stato lui domenica, non avrebbe chiuso la strada ad Hamilton ma si sarebbe fatto sorpassare e poi preso dalla collera si sarebbe schiantato o girato.
È mentalmente un budino.
Poi per carità è anche veloce, ma in questo sport serve testa e cattiveria quando hai un rivale, ma lui 4 mondiali li ha vinti correndo da solo ed il primo gli è stato regalato dal muretto Ferrari


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> identico discorso lo puoi fare di hamilton con rosberg.
> 
> adesso vince ed è un dio, ma non lo è.
> 
> alonso per me è sopra entrambi nella guida. poi ha altri difetti



Hamilton Rosberg l'ha messo in fila per tre anni rifilandogli distacchi notevoli in classifica e finendogli dietro solo una volta per una manciata di punti nonostante avesse vinto più GP complessivi solo a causa di un guasto al motore in malesia..

Parliamo di un pilota che in carriera non ha mai chiuso un mondiale sotto al 5° posto..


----------



## Manue (11 Settembre 2019)

Ho letto le 11 pagine, divertente leggere quanti "giudici" popolino il forum...

Prima di tutto leggere che Schumacher ha vinto solo grazie alla macchina, fa venire i brividi, 
scrivere che le ha prese da Frentzen nelle formule minori è bambinesco.
Analizziamo il tedesco sulla base di 2 dati oggettivi, la pioggia e i circuiti nuovi. Sulla pioggia era imbattibile anche con una Ferrari che sull'asciutto faceva pietà, sui circuiti nuovi beh, dava 2" al giro a tutti...
davvero vogliamo mettere in dubbio il talento del tedesco?? Da ricovero!

Su Vettel che dire, 
potrebbe essere che sia bollito, ma dire che abbia fatto una carriera da sopravvalutato è esagerato, ha vinto a Monza con una Toro Rosso sul bagnato, pole e vittoria, sulla TORO ROSSO!
Io penso che sia scoglionato, a Marzo ha capito che il gap con Mercedes per quest'anno era incolmabile, e gli sono cascati i così detti...
mentre l'anno scorso l'ha perso quando ha sbagliato in Germania, li si è spento mentalmente.
Io non lo do per finito, credo proprio che tornerà il Vettel dei primi anni in Ferrari, vedremo.
Considerate, che vi piaccia o no, a Monza è stato il più veloce, fino alla Roggia era in pole, ma nell'ultimo settore Lec gli ha mangiato 2 decimi sfruttando la scia..l'analisi è stata fatta sull'account Instagram della F1.
Se Leclerc avesse rispettato quanto chiesto dai box, in pole ci sarebbe andato il tedesco.

Su Leclerc, 
il ragazzino mi piace, perché impara subito, perché lotta, perché si difende alla grande, 
perché ha fame, perché studia.
Fa anche lui errori, ragazzi l'errore alla prima variante di domenica scorsa è paragonabile all'errore di Vettel in Canada, 
solo che sotto il tedesco c'era l'erba, sotto il monegasco l'asfalto...o no ?
Non è impeccabile allo stato attuale, ma è forte e può solo migliorare.
Lo rimprovero però per il comportamento deplorevole di sabato in Q3, non si fa così con il tuo compagno di squadra, assurdo.
Ho pagato il biglietto anche per il sabato, per vedere cosa ? Bambini.


----------



## Manue (11 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A parte le difficoltà psicologiche mi sembra palese che Vettel preferisce una macchina con più aerodinamica come la sua vecchia Red Bull, ma anche per esempio la Ferrari 2017 che dominava a Monaco e Ungheria, ma prendeva bastonate a Monza.
> Una Ferrari invece come quella di oggi con il posteriore che scoda invece la patisce e se spinge al massimo finisce per girarsi da solo.
> Quest'anno la Ferrari ha scelto una macchina più aggressiva che, evidentemente, si adatta di più allo stile di Leclerc.
> Quindi dipenderà molto anche dalla direzione che vorrà prendere il team per gli sviluppi delle prossime vetture.



Mi sembra evidente che lo sviluppo non può essere in direzione dell'attuale concezione della monoposto...
Il posteriore ballerino ti fa usare di più le posteriori, per vincere in F1 ci vuole una macchina che sia sui binari


----------



## Snake (11 Settembre 2019)

per me il problema di Vettel è che ha fatto quasi tutta la carriera in confort zone, non ha mai avuto compagni di squadra alla sua altezza che potessero seriamente mettergli pepe al cu... a parte quell'unica annata con Ricciardo. Dividere il box con un compagno di squadra del suo livello lo avrebbe forgiato mentalmente, quella che sta vivendo con Carletto per lui è una situazione nuova, bolliti come Raikkonen o mediocri come Webber lui li batteva di default, troppo superiore in qualifica. A proposito di Kimi vorrei segnalare che Leclerc ad oggi ha più punti di quelli che aveva il finnico l'anno scorso pur guidando una vettura peggiore, questo per dare l'idea di quanto sia veloce il monegasco e di quanto poco probante per Vettel fosse il confronto con Kimi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Settembre 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> per me il problema di Vettel è che ha fatto quasi tutta la carriera in confort zone, non ha mai avuto compagni di squadra alla sua altezza che potessero seriamente mettergli pepe al cu... a parte quell'unica annata con Ricciardo. Dividere il box con un compagno di squadra del suo livello lo avrebbe forgiato mentalmente, quella che sta vivendo con Carletto per lui è una situazione nuova, bolliti come Raikkonen o mediocri come Webber lui li batteva di default, troppo superiore in qualifica. A proposito di Kimi vorrei segnalare che Leclerc ad oggi ha più punti di quelli che aveva il finnico l'anno scorso pur guidando una vettura peggiore, questo per dare l'idea di quanto sia veloce il monegasco e di quanto poco probante per Vettel fosse il confronto con Kimi.



E' anche vero che l'anno scorso a Raikkonen se un topo attraversava la pista gli volava nell'airscope e gli mangiava i cavi dell'iniezione, una jella inenarrabile, poi dopo un pò, anche saputo della non conferma, ha mollato.

Comunque Leclerc molto bene, ma Vettel eccessivamente criticato e senza riconoscergli attenuanti (tipo una vettura affatto adatta al suo stile di guida).

Vedremo come proseguirà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hamilton Rosberg l'ha messo in fila per tre anni rifilandogli distacchi notevoli in classifica e finendogli dietro solo una volta per una manciata di punti nonostante avesse vinto più GP complessivi solo a causa di un guasto al motore in malesia..
> 
> Parliamo di un pilota che in carriera non ha mai chiuso un mondiale sotto al 5° posto..



perdere un mondiale contro rosberg non penso si possa ridurre ad un guasto al motore, come se di episodi favorevoli non ne avesse avuti. 
e checcacchio è sempre stato in top team ci mancherebbe pure che scenda sotto il 5o... va be dai ho capito che sei innamorato di hamilton mi arrendo


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perdere un mondiale contro rosberg non penso si possa ridurre ad un guasto al motore, come se di episodi favorevoli non ne avesse avuti.
> e checcacchio è sempre stato in top team ci mancherebbe pure che scenda sotto il 5o... va be dai ho capito che sei innamorato di hamilton mi arrendo



Non sono innamorato di un pilota da tempo immemore, mi limito ad osservare i fatti, Hamilton al primo anno in F1 ha chiuso a pari punti con Alonso compagno di squadra e a -1 da Raikkonen campione del mondo, è andato a podio per le prime 9 gare di fila che ha corso in F1, e vinto il mondiale l'anno dopo..è un fenomeno, non ci sono dubbi.
Poi certo, ha sempre avuto top team, ma fino ad un certo punto..la Mclaren che ha guidato dal 2009 al 2012 e la prima Mercedes erano macchine assolutamente non al top.
Su Rosberg, non è un campione ma è sempre stato veloce, un buon pilota, per me assolutamente al livello di Raikkonen


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sono innamorato di un pilota da tempo immemore, mi limito ad osservare i fatti, Hamilton al primo anno in F1 ha chiuso a pari punti con Alonso compagno di squadra e a -1 da Raikkonen campione del mondo, è andato a podio per le prime 9 gare di fila che ha corso in F1, e vinto il mondiale l'anno dopo..è un fenomeno, non ci sono dubbi.
> Poi certo, ha sempre avuto top team, ma fino ad un certo punto..la Mclaren che ha guidato dal 2009 al 2012 e la prima Mercedes erano macchine assolutamente non al top.
> Su Rosberg, non è un campione ma è sempre stato veloce, un buon pilota, per me assolutamente al livello di Raikkonen



non credo che rosberg sia al livello del primo raikkonen, ma penso sia superiore al kimi del ritorno in ferrari. sono comunque dei non supertop. come erano barrichello o massa. bottas invece è proprio un mediocre.
ham è arrivato al pari di alonso al 1o anno ma ha avuto palesi aiuti da parte della squadra, potremmo star qui a disquisire all'infinito. per dire tutta la 1a parte del 2017 vettel era considerato un fenomeno e ham inferiore. è tutto troppo condizionato dai risultati che sono a sua volta condizioonati dalla macchina.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non credo che rosberg sia al livello del primo raikkonen, ma penso sia superiore al kimi del ritorno in ferrari. sono comunque dei non supertop. come erano barrichello o massa. bottas invece è proprio un mediocre.
> ham è arrivato al pari di alonso al 1o anno ma ha avuto palesi aiuti da parte della squadra, potremmo star qui a disquisire all'infinito. per dire tutta la 1a parte del 2017 vettel era considerato un fenomeno e ham inferiore. è tutto troppo condizionato dai risultati che sono a sua volta condizioonati dalla macchina.



Personalmente non ho mai considerato Vettel un fenomeno, ma proprio mai..un regolarista eccellente si..ma non ha le stimmate del fuoriclasse, di quello che in pista si sente il peso..per me è una sorta di Prost più scarso..
Oggi sono molto cambiati i tempi, le macchine si guidano "da sole" per cui emerge meno la pressione che un campione vero riesce a mettere sugli altri..Hamilton è uno di quelli che in passato avrebbe messo pressione ad averlo negli specchietti, perché sapevi che prima o poi ti avrebbe passato o per lo meno ci avrebbe provato..io di questi piloti qui ne ho visti pochi: Senna, Schumy (specie ad inizio carriera), Alonso e appunto Hamilton..

Poi certo, di veloci ce ne sono..erano velocissimi Hakkinen, Villeneauve (parlo del figlio), Kimi ad inizio carriera, Montoya..però la velocità non sempre basta e infatti di questi l'unico che metto nei fuoriclasse è Hakkinen..
Vettel per me sta leggermente sopra questi come pilota nel complesso, ma francamente è un pilota noiosissimo che regala zero a chi guarda..


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Personalmente non ho mai considerato Vettel un fenomeno, ma proprio mai..un regolarista eccellente si..ma non ha le stimmate del fuoriclasse, di quello che in pista si sente il peso..per me è una sorta di Prost più scarso..
> Oggi sono molto cambiati i tempi, le macchine si guidano "da sole" per cui emerge meno la pressione che un campione vero riesce a mettere sugli altri..Hamilton è uno di quelli che in passato avrebbe messo pressione ad averlo negli specchietti, perché sapevi che prima o poi ti avrebbe passato o per lo meno ci avrebbe provato..io di questi piloti qui ne ho visti pochi: Senna, Schumy (specie ad inizio carriera), Alonso e appunto Hamilton..
> 
> Poi certo, di veloci ce ne sono..erano velocissimi Hakkinen, Villeneauve (parlo del figlio), Kimi ad inizio carriera, Montoya..però la velocità non sempre basta e infatti di questi l'unico che metto nei fuoriclasse è Hakkinen..
> Vettel per me sta leggermente sopra questi come pilota nel complesso, ma francamente è un pilota noiosissimo che regala zero a chi guarda..



noiosissimo vettel?????????? bah...
se c'è un "pregio" che ha è che sia in difesa che in attacco è fuori dagli schemi. esagera, sclera, si inventa sorpassi sull'erba, sbaglia.
è hamilton tra i 2 il regolarista. anzi ham che si ispira a senna per pubblicizzarsi è proprio il prost della situazione. che non è affatto un difetto anzi.

hamilton ti mette pressione anche adesso, guarda che differenza domenica tra lui e bottas.. nonostante il pilota conti meno, conta ancora qualcosa... ma se hai dietro vettel o leclerc, o verstappen, la pressione è la medesima.
se hai bottas o raikkonen puoi stare tranquillissimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> noiosissimo vettel?????????? bah...
> se c'è un "pregio" che ha è che sia in difesa che in attacco è fuori dagli schemi. esagera, sclera, si inventa sorpassi sull'erba, sbaglia.
> è hamilton tra i 2 il regolarista. anzi ham che si ispira a senna per pubblicizzarsi è proprio il prost della situazione. che non è affatto un difetto anzi.
> 
> ...



è evidente che abbiamo opinioni diverse, ci sta


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Settembre 2019)

Fare classifiche sui piloti è veramente difficile, perché le performance sono condizionate dalle auto / team. Ma secondo me il più grande nel post Schumi è stato Alonso (ma molto sfortunato nella scelta team sempre al momento sbagliato), seguito da Hamilton. Per quanto riguarda Vettel basterebbe pensare che Leclerc, un ragazzino di 21 anni al suo primo anno in Ferrari, ha più punti di lui.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Settembre 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Fare classifiche sui piloti è veramente difficile, perché le performance sono condizionate dalle auto / team. Ma secondo me il più grande nel post Schumi è stato Alonso (ma molto sfortunato nella scelta team sempre al momento sbagliato), seguito da Hamilton. Per quanto riguarda Vettel basterebbe pensare che Leclerc, un ragazzino di 21 anni al suo primo anno in Ferrari, ha più punti di lui.



ma puoi fare lo stesso discorso con alonso e il ragazzino hamilton. 
se ci si basa su certe cose non se ne viene mai fuori


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2019)

Leclerc in pole per il GP di Singapore. Secondo Hamilton e terzo Vettel.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2019)

In stato di grazia e di forma incredibile.
Vettel ha fatto un giro commovente per quanto ha rischiato e Leclerc lo ha battuto lo stesso


----------



## Pit96 (21 Settembre 2019)

Incredibile, semplicemente incredibile. Ha dovuto pure fare tre/quattro correzioni e nonostante questo si è preso la pole. Non ci credo...
Se domani non sbagliano strategia, Charles ha buone possibilità di vincere la terza di fila

P.S. sorpreso tantissimo anche dalle Ferrari, miglioratissime anche in un circuito cittadino come Singapore


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2019)

Leclerc secondo nel GP di Singapore. Vittoria di Vettel con Verstappen terzo. Solo quarto Hamilton.


----------



## sipno (22 Settembre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Incredibile, semplicemente incredibile. Ha dovuto pure fare tre/quattro correzioni e nonostante questo si è preso la pole. Non ci credo...
> Se domani non sbagliano strategia, Charles ha buone possibilità di vincere la terza di fila
> 
> P.S. sorpreso tantissimo anche dalle Ferrari, miglioratissime anche in un circuito cittadino come Singapore



Infatti la strategia ha premiato vettel


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2019)

Leclerc in pole nel GP di Russia. Secondo Hamilton e terzo Vettel.


----------



## sipno (28 Settembre 2019)

Sto ragazzo è un fenomeno!


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Settembre 2019)

Grandissimo. Speriamo bene per domani dai.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (28 Settembre 2019)

Questo è mediamente più veloce di Vettel.. è un mostro. 6 pole quest anno...6!!
Speriamo facciano una macchina decente l anno prossimo... così hamilton se lo prende in saccoccia


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Settembre 2019)

grandissimo


----------



## Manue (28 Settembre 2019)

Bravo Lec, 
Tanta roba


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

Vettel ritirato ha causato una Virtual Safety car che ha favorito Hamilton e ha rovinato la gara di Laclerc arrivato terzo.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

Ogni tanto ritornano queste gare sfigate... Per Hamilton è già la quarta vittoria "gratis" quest'anno
Mi spiace per i due piloti Ferrari che hanno fatto entrambi una grande gara, il team non è stato impeccabile nel gestirli.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ogni tanto ritornano queste gare sfigate... Per Hamilton è già la quarta vittoria "gratis" quest'anno
> Mi spiace per i due piloti Ferrari che hanno fatto entrambi una grande gara, il team non è stato impeccabile nel gestirli.



Vettel doveva cedere subito la prima posizione.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vettel doveva cedere subito la prima posizione.



Sì, ma le chiacchiere stanno a zero da che la gara poi è andata a quel paese per altre ragioni. 
Si poteva fare un'altra doppietta, peccato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Settembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vettel doveva cedere subito la prima posizione.



La strategia era quella ottimale. Alla fine Leclerc in testa con Vettel a proteggerlo da Hamilton.
É stato un guasto tra l’altro nel momento peggiore.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Ottobre 2019)

Leclerc solo settimo nel GP del Giappone. Sesto a fine gara ma penalizzato per un contatto con Verstappen nel primo giro.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2019)

In Messico altra strategia suicida della Ferrari. Costretto Leclerc alle due soste. Vittoria di Hamilton, secondo Vettel e terzo Bottas.


----------



## sipno (27 Ottobre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In Messico altra strategia suicida della Ferrari. Costretto Leclerc alle due soste. Vittoria di Hamilton, secondo Vettel e terzo Bottas.



Strategia suicida e cambio gomme da dilettanti.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Strategia suicida e cambio gomme da dilettanti.



Di fatto hanno tolto la vittoria a Leclerc.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Ottobre 2019)

sembra che lo facciano apposta. sembrano il milan


----------



## Blu71 (3 Novembre 2019)

GP USA: Vittoria di Bottas, Hamilton secondo e Campione del Mondo. Terzo Verstappen. Quarto Leclerc e Vettel ritirato per rottura di una sospensione.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2019)

Gara rovinata da Vettel e tutte e due Ferrari ritirate.


----------



## sipno (17 Novembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gara rovinata da Vettel e tutte e due Ferrari ritirate.



Vettel va licenziato.
In ferrari comunque devono smetterla di mettere 2 galli nello stesso pollaio ed il prossimo anno Vettel non farà mai da maggiordomo al monegasco.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Vettel va licenziato.
> In ferrari comunque devono smetterla di mettere 2 galli nello stesso pollaio ed il prossimo anno Vettel non farà mai da maggiordomo al monegasco.



Basterebbe un Capo vero nel team, non Binotto.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Novembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gara rovinata da Vettel e tutte e due Ferrari ritirate.



Per me la colpa è di entrambi i piloti qui. Tutti e due hanno mantenuto la loro posizione e le macchine si sono incrociate. Più che galli sono stati dei polli, potevano prendere il podio, forse anche la seconda posizione


----------



## sipno (17 Novembre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Per me la colpa è di entrambi i piloti qui. Tutti e due hanno mantenuto la loro posizione e le macchine si sono incrociate. Più che galli sono stati dei polli, potevano prendere il podio, forse anche la seconda posizione



Moralmente sbagliano entrambi ma l'errore tecnico è di Vettell.
Va licenziato. Il rapporto Tra i 2 ormai è finito ed il futuro è il monegasco


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Novembre 2019)

l'errore è di binotto. deve dire lui come comportarsi.
ovvio che 2 così preferiscono uscire che essere superati dall'altro. ci arriva un analfabeta....

tra l'altro oggi anche sfortunati, un soffio e fuori entrambi, a volte non succede niente per molto peggio


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'errore è di binotto. deve dire lui come comportarsi.
> ovvio che 2 così preferiscono uscire che essere superati dall'altro. ci arriva un analfabeta....
> 
> tra l'altro oggi anche sfortunati, un soffio e fuori entrambi, a volte non succede niente per molto peggio


 
Bisogna stabilire delle chiare gerarchie se si vuole almeno tentare di vincere qualcosa e Binotto non mi pare capace di farlo.


----------



## Gekyn (17 Novembre 2019)

L'errore è tutto del team manager, doveva dare dei riferimenti, è normale che in quella situazione il patatrak era dietro l'angolo e così è stato...comunque Vettel soffre troppo il monegasco e l errore è stato suo....


----------



## sunburn (18 Novembre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Per me la colpa è di entrambi i piloti qui. Tutti e due hanno mantenuto la loro posizione e le macchine si sono incrociate. Più che galli sono stati dei polli, potevano prendere il podio, forse anche la seconda posizione



Se Vettel avesse mantenuto la sua posizione, non ci sarebbe stato nessun contatto. Invece il tedesco si è spostato verso sinistra e ha toccato Leclerc, probabilmente perché gli rodeva il posteriore per il magistrale sorpasso che aveva appena subito e voleva riprendersi la posizione a ogni costo. Non è la prima volta che Vettel fa cose del genere.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Novembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se Vettel avesse mantenuto la sua posizione, non ci sarebbe stato nessun contatto. Invece il tedesco si è spostato verso sinistra e ha toccato Leclerc, probabilmente perché gli rodeva il posteriore per il magistrale sorpasso che aveva appena subito e voleva riprendersi la posizione a ogni costo. Non è la prima volta che Vettel fa cose del genere.



L'hanno spiegato nel post gara. È colpa di entrambi, non di uno solo. Si va sempre contro Vettel. Praticamente l'aveva sorpassato, Leclerc avrebbe dovuto andare a sinistra, invece (vedendo che le macchine si stavano per incrociare) non ha fatto nulla per evitare il contatto. 
Entrambi hanno voluto rimanere nelle loro traiettorie e hanno sbagliato


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2019)

La formula uno è bella anche per questi duelli, mi sono tornate in mente vecchie sfide tra compagni di team...alla fine meglio vedere dei duelli veri o portare a casa punti con la strategia di gara e i trenini con sorpassi solo se autorizzati?
A sto punto al posto dei piloti mettiamo dei tassisti


----------



## sunburn (18 Novembre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> L'hanno spiegato nel post gara. È colpa di entrambi, non di uno solo. Si va sempre contro Vettel. Praticamente l'aveva sorpassato, Leclerc avrebbe dovuto andare a sinistra, invece (vedendo che le macchine si stavano per incrociare) non ha fatto nulla per evitare il contatto.
> Entrambi hanno voluto rimanere nelle loro traiettorie e hanno sbagliato


Ma Vettel non ha mantenuto la sua traiettoria! Le immagini sono chiarissime. 
Tra l’altro quella curva si prende larga, quindi non c’è neanche il discorso di voler tagliare il cordolo per prenderla stretta. Quindi Vettel era nella traiettoria ideale e si è spostato verso sinistra perché gli bruciava il sorpasso precedente e non voleva essere infilato all’interno.


----------



## sunburn (18 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La formula uno è bella anche per questi duelli, mi sono tornate in mente vecchie sfide tra compagni di team...alla fine meglio vedere dei duelli veri o portare a casa punti con la strategia di gara e i trenini con sorpassi solo se autorizzati?
> A sto punto al posto dei piloti mettiamo dei tassisti


A me non sono mai piaciuti gli ordini di scuderia. Sono assolutamente a favore dei duelli veri anche tra compagni di team, ma devono avvenire nel rispetto delle regole della formula 1 e del fair play. Se i piloti giocano all’autoscontro, è un problema enorme.


----------



## Manue (18 Novembre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> L'hanno spiegato nel post gara. È colpa di entrambi, non di uno solo. Si va sempre contro Vettel. Praticamente l'aveva sorpassato, Leclerc avrebbe dovuto andare a sinistra, invece (vedendo che le macchine si stavano per incrociare) non ha fatto nulla per evitare il contatto.
> Entrambi hanno voluto rimanere nelle loro traiettorie e hanno sbagliato



Questa è la versione di Villeneuve, che come sai se segui ad ogni gara, 
chiude sempre un occhio a favore dei "vecchi" per massacrare i giovani.
Gli altri, da Vanzini in primis, hanno sottolineato come sia Vettel che va a sinistra e colpisce Lecler, 
ha sbagliato, fine.
L'avesse fatto Verstappen contro Leclerc, l'avremmo crocefisso. È giusto che il tedesco si assuma le sue responsabilità e venga criticato.

Ha dormito in ripartenza SC, dove ha subito il sorpasso all'esterno da Albon, che non è proprio Schumacher, 
e lo stesso sorpasso l'aveva subito in partenza da Hamilton, pertanto poteva anche essere previdente.

In Ferrari, comunque, con Jean Todt, non sarebbe mai accaduta una cosa del genere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A me non sono mai piaciuti gli ordini di scuderia. Sono assolutamente a favore dei duelli veri anche tra compagni di team, ma devono avvenire nel rispetto delle regole della formula 1 e del fair play. Se i piloti giocano all’autoscontro, è un problema enorme.



Certo..ma in fondo se oggi la formula 1 è diventata noiosa e poco interessante è anche per questo estremismo regolamentare che non premi più chi ha più "pelo nello stomaco"
Io sono legato ad un altro tipo di formula 1..coi regolamenti di oggi, Senna probabilmente avrebbe forse 1 mondiale e Prost ne avrebbe vinti 8-9..
Per fortuna invece la storia ci dice che Senna è stato il più grande..


----------



## Pit96 (18 Novembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Questa è la versione di Villeneuve, che come sai se segui ad ogni gara,
> chiude sempre un occhio a favore dei "vecchi" per massacrare i giovani.
> Gli altri, da Vanzini in primis, hanno sottolineato come sia Vettel che va a sinistra e colpisce Lecler,
> ha sbagliato, fine.
> ...



Nessuno ha dato la colpa solo a uno o all'altro. 
Hanno detto 50-50 se non sbaglio (Villeneuve e Valsecchi).
Se poi la traiettoria di uno si incrocia con la tua, allora tenti di evitarlo.
Primo giro, Leclerc cerca di superare Norris, fa un movimento deciso verso sinistra (e lì sì che c'è stata una manovra vera verso l'avversario) e che fa Norris? Si sposta, altrimenti si sarebbero scontrati. (Leclerc è il mio pilota preferito eh, non è che voglio andargli contro)

Con Jean Todt non sarebbe successo perché c'era un fenomeno e un buon pilota. E ovviamente puntavano sul fenomeno, e Barrichello lo sapeva. 
Qua abbiamo due piloti che sono vicini come prestazioni
Continuo a pensare che sia colpa di entrambi, poi oh, ormai è andata.


----------



## Manue (18 Novembre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha dato la colpa solo a uno o all'altro.
> Hanno detto 50-50 se non sbaglio (Villeneuve e Valsecchi).
> Se poi la traiettoria di uno si incrocia con la tua, allora tenti di evitarlo.
> Primo giro, Leclerc cerca di superare Norris, fa un movimento deciso verso sinistra (e lì sì che c'è stata una manovra vera verso l'avversario) e che fa Norris? Si sposta, altrimenti si sarebbero scontrati. (Leclerc è il mio pilota preferito eh, non è che voglio andargli contro)
> ...



Uhm... 50 e 50 l'ha detto Gene, ovviamente.

Comunque sia io penso che non c'era necessità di andare a sinistra, Vettel doveva semplicemente andare dritto. 
Il tedesco nei corpo a corpo è debole, molto debole.

Con Todt non sarebbe successo non perché uno era forte e l'altro no, 
perché i patti erano chiari sin dal principio, ossia 2 rosse quando sono vicine, a meno che non te lo dico io, tu tieni la posizione. Fine.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Novembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se Vettel avesse mantenuto la sua posizione, non ci sarebbe stato nessun contatto. Invece il tedesco si è spostato verso sinistra e ha toccato Leclerc, probabilmente perché gli rodeva il posteriore per il magistrale sorpasso che aveva appena subito e voleva riprendersi la posizione a ogni costo. Non è la prima volta che Vettel fa cose del genere.



Non difendo Vettel contro Leclerc, ma Vettel aveva le ruote a 5 cm dall'erba. era normale si portasse in centro pista anche per scoraggiare la staccata al limite di Leclerc con lui costretto a frenare in un fazzoletto compreso tra l'erba e le ruote di Leclerc.

E' stato come un incidente in cui due lanciano la macchina uno contro l'altra per vedere chi si sposta prima, alla fine nessuno dei due si è spostato, convinto che lo facesse l'altro. Patatrac.

Il fatto è che non devono giocare a fare James dean i piloti ferrari.

La responsabilità però è di Binotto.

Arrivabene li avrebbe attaccati al muro a metà stagione.

ieri Vettel ha sbagliato la ripartenza, era stato superato da Leclerc che aveva gommme nuove, doveva accodarsi e fare secondo e terzo (Hamilton gomme usate e Albon inferiore).


----------



## Gekyn (18 Novembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Uhm... 50 e 50 l'ha detto Gene, ovviamente.
> 
> Comunque sia io penso che non c'era necessità di andare a sinistra, Vettel doveva semplicemente andare dritto.
> Il tedesco nei corpo a corpo è debole, molto debole.
> ...



Una volta la ferrari era la più forte e vinceva i campionati, perchè c'erano degli ordini di scuderia e si rispettavano, altre case che davano libero arbitrio perdevano i campionati per le bagarre trai i piloti.....


----------



## James Watson (18 Novembre 2019)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Una volta la ferrari era la più forte e vinceva i campionati, perchè c'erano degli ordini di scuderia e si rispettavano, altre case che davano libero arbitrio perdevano i campionati per le bagarre trai i piloti.....





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La responsabilità però è di Binotto.
> 
> Arrivabene li avrebbe attaccati al muro a metà stagione.




Doppio quotone


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Novembre 2019)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Una volta la ferrari era la più forte e vinceva i campionati, perchè c'erano degli ordini di scuderia e si rispettavano, altre case che davano libero arbitrio perdevano i campionati per le bagarre trai i piloti.....



La vedo un pò difficile dire a Leclerc di fare il maggiordomo a vettel e contrattualmente il contrario non lo puoi fare.


----------



## sunburn (18 Novembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non difendo Vettel contro Leclerc, ma Vettel aveva le ruote a 5 cm dall'erba. era normale si portasse in centro pista anche per scoraggiare la staccata al limite di Leclerc con lui costretto a frenare in un fazzoletto compreso tra l'erba e le ruote di Leclerc.
> 
> E' stato come un incidente in cui due lanciano la macchina uno contro l'altra per vedere chi si sposta prima, alla fine nessuno dei due si è spostato, convinto che lo facesse l'altro. Patatrac.
> 
> ...


Perdonami se insisto, ma...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Dal video si vede chiaramente che Vettel va verso sinistra e poi si sposta verso destra per riprendere la traiettoria ideale(la stessa che segue il pilota che precede i due della Ferrari).
La colpa è di Vettel che si era appena fatto superare e, volendo restituire il sorpasso, ha anche sbagliato la parte in cui andare: se voleva provare il sorpasso, doveva andare verso l’interno. Leclerc ha avuto la lucidità di lasciargli l’esterno sapendo che la curva successiva era a sinistra, Vettel ci è cascato come un pollo e, resosi conto dell’ennesimo errore, ha cercato di chiudere Leclerc lasciando la traiettoria ideale ed è successo quel che è successo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Novembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bisogna stabilire delle chiare gerarchie se si vuole almeno tentare di vincere qualcosa e Binotto non mi pare capace di farlo.



o come minimo dare delle priorità anche gara per gara. leclerc aveva gomme nuove. doveva passare avanti lui e basta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Novembre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha dato la colpa solo a uno o all'altro.
> Hanno detto 50-50 se non sbaglio (Villeneuve e Valsecchi).
> Se poi la traiettoria di uno si incrocia con la tua, allora tenti di evitarlo.
> Primo giro, Leclerc cerca di superare Norris, fa un movimento deciso verso sinistra (e lì sì che c'è stata una manovra vera verso l'avversario) e che fa Norris? Si sposta, altrimenti si sarebbero scontrati. (Leclerc è il mio pilota preferito eh, non è che voglio andargli contro)
> ...



secondo me è chiarificatore il camera car di leclerc. 
visto da li lui poteva fare poco è stato passato a gran velocità ed il contatto è stato lievissimo. ovvio che non gliel'ha facilitata ma ha tenuto dritto perchè sapeva che allungando la staccata avrebbe potuto spingere vettel fuori alla curva dopo.

allo stesso modo seb ha stretto perchè sapeva che alla staccata stando così largo poteva avere dei problemi. 

il contatto è stato lievissimo, ovvio tutti e 2 sono stati duri, ma non esagerati. la colpa per me rimane di binotto.
se c'è da darla a qualcuno dei pilori, senza dubbio vettel non doveva stringere su un rettilineo. arivando da dietro, leclerc non poteva vedere il movimento


----------



## carlocarlo (18 Novembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami se insisto, ma...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



guarda leclerc al primo giro con norris


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Novembre 2019)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> guarda leclerc al primo giro con norris



ma che c'entra.... non è il suo compagno di squadra e sono fianco a fianco a velocità ridotta, non ai 300. con quello scarto venendo da dietro era impossibile evitare il contatto.


----------



## carlocarlo (18 Novembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma che c'entra.... non è il suo compagno di squadra e sono fianco a fianco a velocità ridotta, non ai 300. con quello scarto venendo da dietro era impossibile evitare il contatto.



ok.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Novembre 2019)

Vettel è andato troppo a sx. 

Gli si chiude la vena come ad un siciliano che trova la moglie con un altro.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2019)

Leclerc terzo ad Abu Dhabi. Vittoria di Hamilton, secondo Verstappen. Quarto Bottas e quinto Vettel.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2019)

Leclerc ha prolungato il proprio contratto con la Ferrari fino al 2024. Ingaggio di 9 milioni annui.


----------



## Kaw (5 Aprile 2020)

Se vi interessa, stanno correndo il gran premio virtuale d'Australia, c'è anche Leclerc e altri piloti di F1, tra cui Giovinazzi.
Trovate lo streaming sul canale ufficiale di F1 e anche su SKY con tanto di commento di Vanzini


----------



## Dany20 (5 Aprile 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Se vi interessa, stanno correndo il gran premio virtuale d'Australia, c'è anche Leclerc e altri piloti di F1, tra cui Giovinazzi.
> Trovate lo streaming sul canale ufficiale di F1 e anche su SKY con tanto di commento di Vanzini


E il predestinato vince!


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Aprile 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> E il predestinato vince!



ma adesso c'è gente sconosciuta...


----------



## Pit96 (5 Aprile 2020)

Visto, è stato divertente. Leclerc rispondeva al videogioco  
"Stiamo guadagnando tot decimi a giro sul secondo" - "e vai!"
"Stai gestendo bene le gomme" - "grazie"


----------



## Kaw (6 Aprile 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma adesso c'è gente sconosciuta...


Probabilmente hai visto la F1 Esports ufficiale, che si è corsa dopo, cioè con i piloti ufficiali della serie, è un campionato a tutti gli effetti, e l'anno scorso un italiano ha vinto il titolo, e ci sono in palio bei soldini.
Visto che non ci sono gare, F1 ha fatto un'altra serie, aperta un pò a tutti e pian piano i piloti di F1 stanno partecipandovi.


----------



## Kaw (1 Maggio 2020)

Domenica alle 19.00 Virtual Gp del Brasile con Leclerc di nuovo protagonista insieme ad altri piloti di F1, Antonio Giovinazzi, Alex Albon, George Russell and Nicholas Latifi. 
Presenti anche delle guest star, come il capitano del Milan Alessio Romagnoli che prende il posto di Ciro Immobile, che era presente nel gp virtuale della Cina.
Evento visibile sui canali streaming della F1 e su Sky Sport F1.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Luglio 2020)

Secondo posto con un bidone.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Luglio 2020)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo posto con un bidone.



Tra penalità e ritiri, pure io sarei arrivato secondo....


----------



## LukeLike (5 Luglio 2020)

Leclerc: "Sono contro il razzismo, ma non mi inginocchio. Servono fatti non gesti formali."

Sempre più idolo. Lui e Verstappen gli unici a non inginocchiarsi sulla griglia di partenza prima del via del GP d'Austria.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Luglio 2020)

Oggi ha fatto un errore grave.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Luglio 2020)

Colpevole.
Ma quando lotti a centro gruppo sono cose che possono succedere e ahimè ne vedremo ancora con questa carriola


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2020)

Altra gara da dimenticare.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Luglio 2020)

Malissimo anche oggi. Mi pare che anche l'anno scorso ebbe problemi con le gomme. Però addirittura fuori dalla zona punti... pessimo, Vettel ha fatto nettamente meglio oggi (pur con un risultato mediocre)
Ferrari comunque uno schifo


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2020)

be malissimo oltre ad un cesso gli han sbagliato tutta la strategia cosa deve fare... mah


----------



## Manue (19 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be malissimo oltre ad un cesso gli han sbagliato tutta la strategia cosa deve fare... mah



Beh oggi era difficile capire cosa fare, 
poiché il rischio pioggia era certo per tutti, ma alla fine non se ne è praticamente vista. 

Io credo che lui avesse una macchina inguidabile,
a differenza di Vettel. 
Credo che il suo setup fosse sbagliato e credo che le sue scelte di venerdì c’entrino in questo caso. 

La realtà è che la Ferrari è un mezzo davvero imbarazzante,
Vettel ormai è scaricato, e lui penso che guidi solo per orgoglio personale,
Leclerc invece vive con la pressione che deve fare meglio di Vettel,
e perciò azzarda. 

Le cose peggioreranno per me.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Luglio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Malissimo anche oggi. Mi pare che anche l'anno scorso ebbe problemi con le gomme. Però addirittura fuori dalla zona punti... pessimo, Vettel ha fatto nettamente meglio oggi (pur con un risultato mediocre)
> Ferrari comunque uno schifo



In veritá la zona punti é ristretta a 6 posti se le 4 Mercedes non si rompono.
Oggi prima hanno sbagliato le gomme, e poi lo hanno lasciato rosolare 10 giri con gomme finite in attesa della pioggia.
Alla fine sono stati comunque costretti a mettergli le gomme 10 giri prima degli altri e nel finale lo ha pagato.

Tutto sommato incolpevole.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In veritá la zona punti é ristretta a 6 posti se le 4 Mercedes non si rompono.
> Oggi prima hanno sbagliato le gomme, e poi lo hanno lasciato rosolare 10 giri con gomme finite in attesa della pioggia.
> Alla fine sono stati comunque costretti a mettergli le gomme 10 giri prima degli altri e nel finale lo ha pagato.
> 
> Tutto sommato incolpevole.



No, per me ha fatto una gara pessima. 
Ricciardo per dire ha fatto una marea di giri con la gomma gialla e prima di cambiarla girava ancora bene. Leclerc ha gestito male le gomme, proprio come l'anno scorso. Non è riuscito a recuperare nemmeno sulla Haas di Magnussen. Quando fa le grandi gare bisogna esaltarlo, ma quando toppa bisogna riportarlo sul pianeta terra, perché ha ancora tanto da imparare.
Che poi la Ferrari faccia schifo è un altro discorso


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Luglio 2020)

Credo che quest'anno si parlerà pochissimo sia di Verstappen (tra l'altro ottimo oggi, giro di uscita a parte) che di Leclerc... i due giovani protagonisti lo scorso anno hanno bisogno di un mezzo per competere alla pari, nel frattempo Hamilton continua a demolire record indisturbato


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Luglio 2020)

Comunque anche Hamilton é un pó ingenuo.

Non capisce che Mercedes sta sminuendo tutte le sue vittorie con quello che sta facendo quest anno.

Addirittura vuole dimostrare che anche il peggior pilota della F1 con la macchina dell’anno scorso avrebbe potuto vincere il mondiale.
Che gli altri abbiano Verstappen, Vettel, Leclerc, Norris, Ricciardo... non conta nulla. Loro comunque con Bottas e Stroll gli arriverebbero davanti.

Vogliono umiliare la F1 e anche i piloti.

Vogliono affermare il dominio delle macchine di Stoccarda e se potranno doppieranno tutti. Oggi solo un Verstappen miracoloso e la ricerca del giro piú veloce lo ha impedito.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Agosto 2020)

Terzo posto a Silverstone &#55358;&#56649;, meglio di così era impossibile.


----------



## sipno (2 Agosto 2020)

Grande Leclerc.

Comunque Hamilton è davvero il pilota più sculato della storia.

Gli si buca la gomma ma arriva a traguardo...

Se capitava a Shumi non solo scoppiava la gomma ma saltava in aria la macchina.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Agosto 2020)

bravo leclerc, il peggior gp che io ricordi in quanto a noia. davvero orrendo.

hamilton solito culo....

comunque campionato stradominato da uno (bottas) che non riesce con la mercedes e gomme nuove a superare vettel all'ultimo giro e uno (hamilton) che non riesce a dominare su un compagno di squadra così scarso.

F1 davvero umiliante, record che valgono quanto quelli della juve.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Agosto 2020)

Raga per parlare di Hamilton aprire un thread della gara se non c'è... Ci si impiegano pochi secondi.

Bel podio di Charles con una rossa senza ritmo.


----------



## Snake (2 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bravo leclerc, il peggior gp che io ricordi in quanto a noia. davvero orrendo.
> 
> hamilton solito culo....
> 
> ...



stai rosicando poco mi pare, tra marquez, ham, insomma quelli che non tifi son tutti scarsi, sopravvalutati ecc...


----------



## Raryof (2 Agosto 2020)

Ho mollato a metà gara, uno schifo unico.
Penso non guarderò più mezzo gp.


----------



## sipno (2 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> stai rosicando poco mi pare, tra marquez, ham, insomma quelli che non tifi son tutti scarsi, sopravvalutati ecc...



Diciamo che Hamilton un motivo per dubitarne c'è... Il secondo merceedes è anche il secondo nel mondiale e gli altri a distanza siderale.
Su marq le cose sono differenti... lui ha l'unica honda tra le prime 5 o 6 posizioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> stai rosicando poco mi pare, tra marquez, ham, insomma quelli che non tifi son tutti scarsi, sopravvalutati ecc...



solito post intelligente, chi non la pensa come te rosica.
apri gli occhi ciao


----------



## Manue (2 Agosto 2020)

Bravo Charles, 
ottimo podio e grande assetto azzeccato sin dal venerdì. 

Vettel anonimo, non per colpa sua però questa vita, 
zero tempo per sistemarsi la macchina e zero velocità per tentare i sorpassi...

Settimana prossima con le gomme più morbide spero di vedere qualcosa di diverso,
perché la gara di oggi è stata una super noia a parte la tensione finale. 

Mercedes non ha solo cavalli in più, 
ha un telaio unico, tenuta unica, poco da dire. 
In Germania hanno i migliori ingegneri sulla piazza e ovviamente il dominio continua. 

Ferrari debole politicamente, 
ormai chiunque può sparare a zero su di noi,
andate a leggere le dichiarazioni di Marko sulla qualifica di Leclerc.


----------



## kekkopot (2 Agosto 2020)

Dubitare di Hamilton è da rosiconi... anche Schumi aveva la macchina nettamente migliore quando ha fatto il filotto di 5 campionati consecutivi...


----------



## Manue (2 Agosto 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Dubitare di Hamilton è da rosiconi... anche Schumi aveva la macchina nettamente migliore quando ha fatto il filotto di 5 campionati consecutivi...


 
Non scomodiamo gli dei però su...
Michael con una latrina di auto si stava giocando il mondiale, 
1997. 
Quando ha vinto con Benetton non aveva l’auto migliore,
sui circuiti nuovi dava 2” a tutti al giro, sul bagnato erano altri 2” con auto diverse da quelle di oggi,
1996. 

Hamilton bravo, a me piace,
ma Michael altro livello.


----------



## kekkopot (2 Agosto 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non scomodiamo gli dei però su...
> Michael con una latrina di auto si stava giocando il mondiale,
> 1997.
> Quando ha vinto con Benetton non aveva l’auto migliore,
> ...



Non volevo paragonarli.. volevo far presente che da anni si sottovaluta Hamilton quando ormai ha dimostrato di essere un campione "solo perchè ha la macchina migliore". 

Poi vinse anche con la McLaren che non era la macchina migliore al suo secondo anno in F1...


----------



## Manue (2 Agosto 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non volevo paragonarli.. volevo far presente che da anni si sottovaluta Hamilton quando ormai ha dimostrato di essere un campione "solo perchè ha la macchina migliore".
> 
> Poi vinse anche con la McLaren che non era la macchina migliore al suo secondo anno in F1...



Io l’avrei preso la posto di Sainz...
ma va be


----------



## Blu71 (9 Agosto 2020)

Quarto posto con una sola sosta.


----------



## davoreb (9 Agosto 2020)

bravo Leclerc, sta facendo il massimo con questa macchina.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Agosto 2020)

Altra ottima gara, sta tirando fuori il massimo da questa Ferrari. Peccato che la macchina non sia competitiva nemmeno con la Red Bull, altrimenti oggi si sarebbe giocato la vittoria con Verstappen.
Molto bello il sorpasso su Norris


----------



## kekkopot (13 Dicembre 2020)

Che degrado la Ferrari mamma mia che fine


----------



## Swaitak (13 Dicembre 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Che degrado la Ferrari mamma mia che fine



sarebbe meglio chiamarla Fiat l'anno prossimo


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Ferrari imbarazzante.


----------



## kekkopot (13 Dicembre 2020)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ferrari imbarazzante.


Quando Leclerc aveva le gomme medie era sorpassato da tutti manco guidasse una Minardi. Che tristezza...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Rispolvero questo vecchio topic per la prima pole stagionale di Leclerc.

Grazie a @Viulento per la segnalazione dell’errore.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2022)

Leclerc vince il GP del
Bahrain​
prima gara del 2022
​


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Marzo 2022)

Bravissimo Charles, per me pilota che in quanto a talento se la gioca con Verstappen.
Gli altri, Hamilton compreso (ormai in declino), sono un gradino sotto.
Occhio anche a Sainz, concretissimo, e i ragazzi terribili Russel e Lando Norris


----------



## bmb (20 Marzo 2022)




----------



## kekkopot (20 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Bravissimo Charles, per me pilota che in quanto a talento se la gioca con Verstappen.
> Gli altri, Hamilton compreso (ormai in declino), sono un gradino sotto.
> Occhio anche a Sainz, concretissimo, e i ragazzi terribili Russel e Lando Norris


Sainz non ha lo stesso passo e talento di Leclerc. Quest'anno sarà una bella sfida tra Charles e Verstappen...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Sainz non ha lo stesso passo e talento di Leclerc. Quest'anno sarà una bella sfida tra Charles e Verstappen...



Sainz è un ottimo pilota, non è stupido e sa che - almeno per quest'anno - la Ferrari punta su Leclerc.


----------

